# Anyone in East Texas area?



## Landoman (Jan 26, 2019)

Anyone in East Texas that needs a digging buddy?I want to try and find some stuff with my boys.

Thanks

Landon


----------



## nhpharm (Jan 28, 2019)

How far east?


----------



## texcanman (Feb 26, 2020)

Hey Landoman, I'm looking for a digging partner as well. I'm in the DFW area.


----------



## sp8mark (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi, I am in east Texas. I can locate 1910's - 1940's bottles in southern Dallas. I am searching for bottle sites in Jasper County.


----------



## texcanman (Apr 5, 2021)

Jasper is a little too far from me, don’t know of any places there.


----------



## sp8mark (Apr 5, 2021)

I can travel to a site. Traveling to search for a site isn't as fun. Oakcliff was a lot of fun, but water moccasins and mosquitos in the Spring.


----------



## texcanman (Apr 6, 2021)

I hear you...I usually close up shop for the season when I see my first copperhead, which was last week. Hunting takes time, but happy to share what I've found in the immediate area around DFW if you are interested. Check out Southern Searcher on youtube, he has searched in several small towns in southeast Texas (Sour Lake, China), might be some leads in the videos...


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 6, 2021)

sp8mark said:


> I can travel to a site. Traveling to search for a site isn't as fun. Oakcliff was a lot of fun, but water moccasins and mosquitos in the Spring.


I have dug oak cliff  now there are homeless large camp there were i was digging


----------



## east texas terry (Apr 6, 2021)

Landoman said:


> Anyone in East Texas that needs a digging buddy?I want to try and find some stuff with my boys.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Landon


Were do live


----------



## sp8mark (Apr 8, 2021)

texcanman said:


> I hear you...I usually close up shop for the season when I see my first copperhead, which was last week. Hunting takes time, but happy to share what I've found in the immediate area around DFW if you are interested. Check out Southern Searcher on youtube, he has searched in several small towns in southeast Texas (Sour Lake, China), might be some leads in the videos...


I am interested. I'll hunt until May. Southern Searcher is a lead in Madisonville of 1930's bottles. Nacogdoches was in the news in March for 1930's bottles. I bet the collectors are taking the 1920's. I am searching the East Texas Ghost Towns in Jasper County; Aldridge Mill and Farr's Mill. Turpentine camp this afternoon.


----------



## texcanman (Apr 8, 2021)

I’ve located a dump in Corsicana, only dug a few test holes, limited time to explore there. Plan on going back at some point, maybe in the Fall.
McKinney has a dump that has been hit pretty hard. I’ve dated bottles from early 40s, although I’m sure there where some straight sides Cokes and hutch bottles at a one time.
Let me know if u want more details on locations.


----------



## sp8mark (Apr 12, 2021)

texcanman said:


> I’ve located a dump in Corsicana, only dug a few test holes, limited time to explore there. Plan on going back at some point, maybe in the Fall.
> McKinney has a dump that has been hit pretty hard. I’ve dated bottles from early 40s, although I’m sure there where some straight sides Cokes and hutch bottles at a one time.
> Let me know if u want more details on locations.


Can you point towards the Corsicana site? McKinney is further north. The ghost towns aren't as rewarding for artifacts, a one-man grave/burial site at Turpentine. But, these sites are famous, with high foot traffic or private land.


----------



## texcanman (Apr 12, 2021)

sp8mark said:


> Can you point towards the Corsicana site? McKinney is further north. The ghost towns aren't as rewarding for artifacts, a one-man grave/burial site at Turpentine. But, these sites are famous, with high foot traffic or private land.


Let me search the map and I will get back to you. I think I actually deleted the pin. I’ll send some photos as well...might be tomorrow...


----------



## texcanman (Apr 12, 2021)

Dump is located north, northwest of downtown Corsicana, across the street from the Woodland Cemetery at 501 Bunert Road. Property is adjacent to Post Oak Creek. Old building (see photo) is the landmark to look for, must have been a maintenance shop at one time. It has a walk out basement with modern trash strewn about. Look west of the building towards the creek. Last time I was there was early March, and very apparent a bulldozer leveled the land. I was short on time, but dug a few test holes near the creek. Found a few bottles and shards, I guesstimate 40s - 50s (see photos). Didn't see any signs posted, so don't believe it is private land. Let me know if you find anything. Good luck!


----------



## sp8mark (Apr 12, 2021)

texcanman said:


> Dump is located north, northwest of downtown Corsicana, across the street from the Woodland Cemetery at 501 Bunert Road. Property is adjacent to Post Oak Creek. Old building (see photo) is the landmark to look for, must have been a maintenance shop at one time. It has a walk out basement with modern trash strewn about. Look west of the building towards the creek. Last time I was there was early March, and very apparent a bulldozer leveled the land. I was short on time, but dug a few test holes near the creek. Found a few bottles and shards, I guesstimate 40s - 50s (see photos). Didn't see any signs posted, so don't believe it is private land. Let me know if you find anything. Good luck!


Thank you! I found a lot of the Price's flavoring bottles at OakCliff


----------



## Joelbest (Apr 14, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> I have dug oak cliff  now there are homeless large camp there were i was digging


On the bright side I doubt that there are any bottle diggers there more like can collectors


----------



## zsmith333 (Jun 11, 2021)

Im in east texas! Nacogdoches to be precise. Looking for people to dig with at older sites and creeks. So far I have only found 20s-50s stuff in town.


----------

